

Terry Childs case puts all admins in danger - snydeq
http://weblog.infoworld.com/venezia/archives/021060.html

======
gaius
The more I read about this case, the more it seems like a witchhunt.

~~~
olefoo
Yes, and it seems to have gotten to the point where the prosecutor has made it
a point of pride to carry on the case.

